

ATS programming language - huhtenberg
http://www.ats-lang.org

======
joe_the_user
It might be nice if languages wishing to distinguish themselves could show a
simple __other __than factorial. If there is something unique about your
language, please, please show it to us.

I have seen umpteen "new, great functional language examples" that look like:

fact x = [typedef BLAH@#$@#] x * fact(x-10 or o if x==0

Give me something interesting. I really like new language. I think the success
of Ruby is showing the "language nerds" that they are relevant but you guys
and gals gotta show clear that you've got that makes "easy things easy and
difficult things possible". Several common examples that were really clear
would do that, so the small things matter.

I mean this with the hope of helping folks do better. OK?

